# Red wing hunter brace height



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Usually its around 7" right? Should I just go with that? As always, THANKS


Actually, certain early Wing bows had some of the highest brace heights, especially for short bows. I always, and maybe incorrectly, attributed the high brace to the radical curve of the limbs. Most of the Wings I was ever familar with always seemed to be a short riser section and all curved limb.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gon - 

The Red WIngs varied by a few inches depending on the year of manufacture (as well as the arrows you're using and shooting style). Just remember, there's no "set" brace height for any bow.

If you have good anti-virus software*, go to www.archeryarchives.com and drill down to the Wing/Red Wing pages and try to match yours by appearance. 

*There was a problem with that site years ago, and don't know if it was ever cleaned up, hence the warning. I haven't been there is years, so can't say how they are doing. Too bad, it was an excellent resource.

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Subsequent to Viper's information that "Archery Archives" was, at one time, infected with a virus, although I have good PC protection I have shied way from the site.

However, I did peruse the Net and did determine that the average range of brace used by shooters using the 52" - 58" Red Wing Hunter is 8" to 9", with a few going as high as 9.5"

As Viper has said, (paraphrased) a particular brace height is not a "one fit all." Stay within the manufacturers' suggested range and _you _determine which brace height on _your_ bow provides _you_ the best performance regarding _arrow performance, arm slap, and noise._


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok great. Think maybe I'll start at the low end (8" or so) and tune accordingly from there. Thanks very much for the help once again guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

What length and model Wing do you have?


----------



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

I second that high brace height of the Red Wing Hunter. The early Lee era Wings had a reall high brace of 9 1/2". I have a few Wings and one is a Head Ski Co, the brace on those is much lower 7 1/2" to 8 1/2" Mine seems to like 7 3/4". The limbs on them are so wide I can not use slide on quivers and many strap on quivers. Great bows.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

WindWalker said:


> What length and model Wing do you have?


It's a 58" Red Wing Hunter [email protected] Serial #RW13085. I picked it up at an auction for $30. It doesnt have any limb twist, and only has minor cosmetic scratches, scuffs, etc. From what I'm finding, it was a pretty nice shooting bow, so it seems like I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

By serial number, it appears...emphasis on "appears," that your bow was made in late 60's to very early 70's and can take a brace from 8" to 9.5".


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice bows. Back in the 60s seemed like the most popular bows in my area were the Bear Grizzly, Shakespeare Necedah, and Red Wing Hunter. Good bows at a good price.


----------

